# Why am I getting double texts?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I get double texts from people about 40% of the time. It's starting to drive me mad!!! It's been happening since I bought the gnex on release. It's been doing this with handcent & stock messaging app. I'm not talking two notifications, I'm talking about two identical messages which subsequently gives me two notifications. This has happened on many roms & kernels. On rare occasion, i will get 3 or 4 identical messages. Any help would be appreciated.

Edit: this morning i have been getting delayed repeats. About 1 to 2 minutes after the first, the second will come through

Edit: Does it seem worse to anyone on 4.0.4 kernels. Because it definitely seems to have gotten worse for me the past week or two?

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Call Verizon. Its a network issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i read in another thread is just the poorly written code or something like that. dont really remember but your not the only one. its very annoying. i think how the whiole android text works is bad. group texts are probably the worst part about it


----------



## WiredPirate (Feb 16, 2012)

I had this same problem on my Att Atrix, also using Handcent (although it would happen with Handcent uninstalled too). After MUCH discussion on XDA about it the best conclusion I arived at was the phone was not sending back the "i received this message" notification to the towers. Either that or it was the towers themselves. The only solution I ever had was a battery pull (while the phone was on), which is hard to recommend someone to do. One 2nd tear tech guy from Att said I needed a "Class F" SIM card, that did not fix my problem. After a year of dealing with this on and off with Att I finally switched to Verizon and have not had the problem since. I hope you get a better answer that was just my experience!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! I guess I'll be calling VZW.


----------



## MattCropley (Jun 25, 2011)

there is a app called no spam sms, that can block duplicate messages. I have same problem and this is what i use.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

OK glad I'm not the only one. Let us know what Verizon says. I might have to make that call as well


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

MattCropley said:


> there is a app called no spam sms, that can block duplicate messages. I have same problem and this is what i use.


But do you still "receive" the messages?

What I mean is, even though they don't show up in your inbox, does Verizon still count them as being received? I am sure most are on an unlimited text plan, but if you aren't this could add up quickly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's because you have forward text messages checked on google voice. I know you think you don't but you do


















Either that or you have another text message app running. You should remove any other text messaging app to see if thats the cause. Make sure you reboot after removing the app.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

micro23 said:


> It's because you have forward text messages checked on google voice. I know you think you don't but you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how gvoice texts will affect my VZW texts. I do have receive gvoice text messages 'Only via the Google Voice app', and it works as intended. I am using the stock messaging app now & when I did have another messaging app installed, I would disable notifications for stock messaging. I'm not getting double notifications, I'm getting actual double messages. I'm calling VZW in a couple minutes.


----------



## MattCropley (Jun 25, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> But do you still "receive" the messages?
> 
> What I mean is, even though they don't show up in your inbox, does Verizon still count them as being received? I am sure most are on an unlimited text plan, but if you aren't this could add up quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yeah you still receive them , didn't even think of if you weren't on a unlimited plan, my fault man


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Try a different radio ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Let me know what verizon says I have this exact issue and would love to know how to fix this!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> Let me know what verizon says I have this exact issue and would love to know how to fix this!


Will do... I was going to call earlier, but then I realized the only phone I have is the one needing fixed, so I'll have to wait until I get to a land line.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Try a different radio ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I actually just went back to 4.0.3 today. I have had this problem since 4.0.2, but it did seem worse on 4.0.4 for me because the past week or two have just been unbearable for me as far as texts go. I'm mainly switching radios back because I have been losing data more often and some incoming calls not coming through correctly. I guess I will see if 4.0.3 helped.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

The exact same thing happens to me on Verizon but it only really happens with one of my contacts. Its usually 2 texts in a row but once or twice it has been 4 duplicate texts.....subscribing for info.


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

since rooting most of my phones tend to like to send/receive dupilcate or triplicate texts...


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

this definitely happens rooted or not...


----------

